# Making the bees fill honey supers faster



## blake9911 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have a little tip when adding honey supers. I do not know If this is normal practice but I have noticed when the bees have drawn out about half of a super I will add another one, But I do not put it on top of the existing one I put it under it . This seems to cause the bees to draw the comb out and fill up more supers faster.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Probably true, but a lot of boxes to lift... try a google search on "undersupering".


----------

